
Monitoring containers in production - smb06
https://blog.netsil.com/container-monitoring-simplified-with-the-netsil-aoc-8048bed74365
======
kkirsche
Blah. Based on the title I expected a more generically applicable pattern
rather than a product pitch. Could be interesting but it's something I see as
a difficult sell over K8's and open source tools

